# roof rack side rails



## dorkshoei (May 17, 2016)

Hi.

Our 2015 Rogue S did not include the side roof rack rails.

I've been told different things by different dealers, one dealers parts department and service said it was a simple bolt on. The other said the roof lacks the required structural cross beams (I don't agree based on viewing the fiche but that's not necessarily authoritative).

I'm referring to "ROOF PANEL & FITTING [730]" on the parts fiche.
What we have right now is "STD ROOF PANEL & FITTING" page. What we would like to add is "ROOF RACK & FITTING" page, specifically the following parts:

73820-5HJ1A rail
73821-5HJ1A rail
73898-1AC0A bolt *8

I realize I still would need to purchase crossbars. 

I happen to like the look of the factory side rails which is why I'm considering the above. 

That said, I am curious on alternatives however I don't like the aftermarket style that grip on top of the door frame/windows.

pics:
no rails: View image: current
with rails: View image: new

Also, if they will fit, what is the cheapest online source?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would think that the roof supports would be the same, but, is there any provisions for the mounting bolts? Back in the "old days," I used to install roof rails as a dealer accessory option on WD21 Pathfinders (late '80s and early '90s). We had to drill (very carefully) holes in the roof panel and then installed threaded inserts into those holes using a special tool which would allow the fittings to be clamped or "crimped" on the roof panel so they wouldn't turn or pull out when you installed the rail mounting bolts. On many of Nissan SUVs these days they will usually install the side rails and then the cross-rails are sold separately, if desired; on top-line or LE models, the cross rails will usually be installed from the factory. I would think if Nissan meant for there to be an option for roof rails on lower trim models, they would have provided an accessory roof rail kit. I'm guessing they probably didn't for your 2015 Rogue. What you could do is call the Nissan customer hotline @ 1-800-NISSAN-1 and check with them for an answer. The call is free, so you don't have anything to lose. BTW, your images didn't work for me. Also, if you want to rails only for the looks but don't really plan on putting any loads on them, I found a set of rails that installs with 2-sided tape on Ebay:

Factory Style Roof Rack Side Rails Bars for Nissan Rogue x Trail 2014 2015 New | eBay


----------



## dorkshoei (May 17, 2016)

Hi. Thanks for the reply.

Weird, those image links work fine for me, try these:

http://s32.postimg.org/9bqdecp6t/current.png [car in current trim]
http://s32.postimg.org/feyr6s0p1/new.png [car with side rails]

I agree that one would think that Nissan would offer an accessory package. I did call Nissan USA already but - i'm sure you have experienced this - the person I spoke to didn't exactly inspire me with confidence in their grasp of the issue or abilities. They said they forwarded to another department and will get back to me.

The first dealer parts department I spoke to said no problem and their service department said that the threaded sockets for the bolts are present on my car. The other dealer parts department I spoke to said my car lacked the correct cross bracing under the roof and said their service department would have no idea.

Yes, we want to put a cargo box on roof, so we need ones that are structural. Double sided tape won't work ;-)


----------



## dorkshoei (May 17, 2016)

ugh. apparently there are two different roofs (not including the sunroof). another dealer told me there is an additional 2 crossbars between the roof and header for the version that accepts the side rails, this has the bolts also.

I will wait for Nissan to confirm.

there is supposedly a third party option where they bolt a side rail every 6 inches to the roof. supposedly has a 160 pound rating which they said is heavier than the oem.

clearly should have done more research on this before buying the car.


----------



## dorkshoei (May 17, 2016)

dorkshoei said:


> ugh. apparently there are two different roofs (not including the sunroof). another dealer told me there is an additional 2 crossbars between the roof and header for the version that accepts the side rails, this has the bolts also.


An update on this. I pulled off the plastic tracks. Sure enough there are no bolt holes for the rails to mount onto (on the S). The bolt holes are supposedly provided by the cross braces fitted to the SV/SL only that run between the sheet metal and the headliner. 

Quite why Nissan does this is beyond me as:
1) it requires different assembly of the body.
2) precludes selling an accessory kit for the S

In the end we went with a Yakima track kit which is screwed into the sheet metal of the roof. I was a bit reticent about this but I got a warranty for it in writing from a reputable local dealer and it has a higher weight rating than the Nissan rails.

Still, had I known I'd have bought the SV rather than the S.


----------



## stuartesgob (Jul 27, 2017)

does anybody know where I can buy roof side rails in the uk for my Nissan juke 2016 ..thanks..


----------

